# Draft picks?



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What picks do the Knicks (hey that rhymes) own in this upcoming draft? Also, who do you want them to draft and why?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Gerald Green first round and 2nd round get Julius Hodge and either a good bigman or Louis Williams whos a nice comboguard off the bench to have with the san antonio pick


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i answered this question like one thousand times.

knicks have their pick in 05, the suns pick in 05, and the rockets second rounder (van gundy)

in 06 the knicks have their own pick, the spurs pick, and their second rounder

and i dont think green slips past the blazers unfortunately


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think since the knicks like wally, they will be giving up the suns pick with maurice taylor for wally and ndudi ebi/ 2nd round pick.... Just my thoughts!


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

I would like to see Deron Williams picked with the lottery selection (if it isn't traded)...

Jawad Williams or Danny Granger with the late 1st round pick...

A Euro-project who will be abroad for a couple season with the 2nd rounder...


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> i answered this question like one thousand times.
> 
> knicks have their pick in 05, the suns pick in 05, and the rockets second rounder (van gundy)
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, but can the Blazers afford to pick another highschooler to add to Telfair and Outlaw?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

inapparent said:


> I know what you mean, but can the Blazers afford to pick another highschooler to add to Telfair and Outlaw?


I think so considering they have Ratliff and Zach.

-Joe C.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

when i check the blazers forum, i see their biggest need is at the two guard. and i think green can contribute immediately, cause he can shoot!


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> in 06 the knicks have their own pick, the spurs pick, and their second rounder


Don't the Knicks still own the Suns a first rounder (lottery protected) in 06 from the Marbury trade?

And I believe the Knicks owe their 06 second rounder to the Rockets from the Maurice Taylor trade.

2006 NBA Draft Pending Transactions 

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> when i check the blazers forum, i see their biggest need is at the two guard. and i think green can contribute immediately, cause he can shoot!


He's not ready to play right away, or I don't think at the leave they expect. Try to imagine him paired with Telfair, the 2 of them could build a new arena with their bricks.

-Petey


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

The Blazers drafted Sergei Monia last year...he's a SG who played in Russia this year and played VERY WELL! If the management beleives he's their future SG they will not draft Green...HOWEVER I'd be stunned if the Knicks take Green and I think it would be a terrible selection. Green can shoot and he's an athletic freak but that is ALL Green can do right now. He is a MAJOR project and may never amount to much but if he does it won't be for a while. You guys need some "legitimate" big men and if you can't get one of those you should choose the best available player....I really don't think Green will be or even close to it, he doesn't belong in the lottery, just my honest opinion...I read a LOT of scouting reports and I've seen a couple of games he's played in.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

That's exactly the same stuff they said abouot the 2 Smiths and every team in the league would love to have either... You never know. Just take the best player available and go from there.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

they dont draft green...not a chance..in two years,they will clear enough cap space to take a serious run at Lebron James...with nikes help....They need a big man,even if he is raw..give him 2 years to develop anf get Lebron...Kng James is not coming here with a 37 y.o Kurt thomas defending the middle..


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dammit did my post get deleted?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Dammit did my post get deleted?



I don't think so, maybe glitch?


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I don't think so, maybe glitch?



Probably my fault. That sucks I wrote a ton haha. Oh well anyway. I don't know crap about green but we shouldn't be looking there anyway look truth says.

I'll address some concerns. Like all other drafts I have this one well scouted.


Trading bogut for marbs. Don't do it. Bogut can't score that well. Chris Kaman is a better prospect then he is. Bogut is just a better passer. Also Steph dominates at his position. He might have a crappy score first attitude but he still dominates at his position, and no I am not solely speaking of Tony Parker.

Wright - I like his game. I'd like to see him in Uni.

Jarret - I also like his game.

Deron - Slow footed andre miller without a go to move like Miller has also not the defender miller is ( that should raise some flags).

Paul - Yeah right we ain't getting him. If we could though I would take him.
Paul has game, and is flatout awesome at his position.

Splitter - One of my favorites. I advocated getting him last year. Nothing has changed. Ignore the Pau comparisions. He isn't as athletic and is no where near the amazing scorer. He can play and he will get better. He's a legit prospect ( not a lot of that in this draft)

Petro- I am really down on him. Remember how athletic pietrus was suppsoed to be ? Then surprise surprise it turns out he has normal NBA athleticism. Well that's petro. Also, he is B-ball IQ isn't that much higher than Dsagana's.

Green - No clue.

What's his nose with all the back injuries - ahhaha right He'll magically stop getting injured in the NBA just like all the other... oh wait.

Felton - We ain't getting him
he's good though. 

Nemanja - I wish. This kid has genuine talent. He is european and not super athletic though so I'm sure Isiah doesn't want any part of it. He's definetly worth it.


Channing Fry - Hello Chris Wilcox. Yawn.

Martynas ANDRLSDKJKLGJSIOUJ:LJG - Weak. All the moves none of the strength. Seriously weak. I can't stress this enough.

Vazquez - No offense to speak of. Decent rotation and foot speed. Meh.

Diogu - Hey Mike Sweetney how's it going.

Ask me about any other's I believe that covers it.


For the second round - I love nate robinson. I know he's 5'7" but he can ball. He won't take nights off he has the effort he is worth it.

Also Slokar - I dunnow why he has slipped but he like every euro big man pretty much needs to just eat and work out and I think he could play in this league. He's got a nice game.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> The Blazers drafted Sergei Monia last year...he's a SG who played in Russia this year and played VERY WELL! If the management beleives he's their future SG they will not draft Green...HOWEVER I'd be stunned if the Knicks take Green and I think it would be a terrible selection. Green can shoot and he's an athletic freak but that is ALL Green can do right now. He is a MAJOR project and may never amount to much but if he does it won't be for a while. You guys need some "legitimate" big men and if you can't get one of those you should choose the best available player....I really don't think Green will be or even close to it, he doesn't belong in the lottery, just my honest opinion...I read a LOT of scouting reports and I've seen a couple of games he's played in.


Yeah I called that one. Monya was a hell of a steal. I think he'd be better at the 3 though. With Darius's weird attitude I wouldn't be surprised if they went this route. The blazers are having a nice little youth movement. Hell even Ha is getting in on the act.


----------

